# Split Screen on Android Pie



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey guys, as you know I'm a huge geek. So I figured I'll pass along some of my geek-ness.

My main phone is an iPhone, but for driving I use a OnePlus 6/6T running Pie 9.0.2/9.0.5 (I have both phones, one for play one for work)

On the Android, I run split screen. But it's a PITA to keep switch back and forth. So I used Tasker to automate it for me. Here is the process:

1) Make sure the phone is updated (Android Pie 9 is preferred)
2) Install Tasker 5.5
3) Download this Tasker XML to your phone
4) Open Tasker, and follow these directions to import the task
5) In Tasker Preferences, select Action and set "Split Driver" as the first App Shortcut Task"
6) Close Tasker and long-press the app icon, you should see the "Split Driver" listed. You can then drag that to your home screen.

The end result is an icon on your phone that launches both Uber Driver and Lyft Driver apps, in split screen.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## rortiz87 (Dec 3, 2018)

Try mystro.
They do that for you in a split second


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I’ve tried it, it’s not reliable for me. 
This works for me every time. 

I have other scripts for Tasker that auto accept and disable the other app.


----------



## Uberbrito (Aug 21, 2016)

Transeau said:


> I've tried it, it's not reliable for me.
> This works for me every time.
> 
> I have other scripts for Tasker that auto accept and disable the other app.


Hi thanks the split screen script. Care to share your other scripts?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I will share more soon. The others aren't exactly stable and current require the phone to be rooted. 
I'm trying to sell my OnePlus 6 and OnePlus 6T phones, and I've ordered a Pixel 3 XL to work with. 
I'm hoping that the Pixel 3 will be a bit more stable, or at least I will have access to source code to rebuild the OS myself and fix the issues that I'm having.


----------



## Retox (Jan 13, 2016)

Transeau said:


> I will share more soon. The others aren't exactly stable and current require the phone to be rooted.
> I'm trying to sell my OnePlus 6 and OnePlus 6T phones, and I've ordered a Pixel 3 XL to work with.
> I'm hoping that the Pixel 3 will be a bit more stable, or at least I will have access to source code to rebuild the OS myself and fix the issues that I'm having.


Could you PM me please


----------

